# New Car Stereo



## Rugged (Sep 16, 2006)

I have a Starmate 3 and I love it but I really would like to replace my indash radio and I was wondering if there is an in-dash unit out there that has the best features of the Starmate (artist alert and 45mins of music stored in the queue)?
Thanks


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

There are no headunits out there with the 45 minute buffer and song/artist alert like plug and play receivers have. I'm in a similar situation. I bought a new (well new to me) vehicle in the summer, and the radio is satellite ready, I just need to add the tuner, only problem I'd lose all the additional functionality that the plug and play units have over factory radios and aftermarket head units. And with what it could cost me to get it installed, I'd be better off just using a plug and play, as much as I would like it to be integrated in so I could use the steering wheel controls to change channels and keep the elegant look. Or if I decide to cancel XM and Sirius altogether because of the merger outcome, I'll just use the money not spent on satellite radio, and head to the nearest Ford dealer and have the rip out the radio and put in the Lincoln Navigation System, which includes Sirius.


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

Steve Mehs said:


> There are no headunits out there with the 45 minute buffer and song/artist alert like plug and play receivers have. I'm in a similar situation. I bought a new (well new to me) vehicle in the summer, and the radio is satellite ready, I just need to add the tuner, only problem I'd lose all the additional functionality that the plug and play units have over factory radios and aftermarket head units. And with what it could cost me to get it installed, I'd be better off just using a plug and play, as much as I would like it to be integrated in so I could use the steering wheel controls to change channels and keep the elegant look. Or if I decide to cancel XM and Sirius altogether because of the merger outcome, I'll just use the money not spent on satellite radio, and head to the nearest Ford dealer and have the rip out the radio and put in the Lincoln Navigation System, which includes Sirius.


I got a new Town Car this past June. The Lincoln Nav system was not a factory option for it. The dealer would put it in but offered a Kenwood for less. I went to Car Toys and got a Kenwood DNX8120 for even less. You can go with Sirius or XM. I went with XM to get the traffic alerts, etc. Driving in the big city I thought it would be helpful. Plus you can plug in an iPod or other MP3 player. With the iPod, the 8120 displays the iPod's menu. And it works with the steering wheel volume. The new TC doesn't have the tuner control on the wheel. It does have a Next button that will move to the next track on the iPod or the next station on the tuner (next station, not next pre-set) but doesn't work on XM.


----------

